# Where to add Cigaretter Lighter Adapter



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

OK, Sam brought up the wonderful question about mounting additional lighting for snow removal.

My question stems from that as one of my solutions for additional lighting would include a light that plugs into a cigarette lighter adapter. BUT!!! ....

As I walk around my tractor and sit in the seat, and try to get in and out, I find there is NOWHERE convenient to put the adapter. Everything you plug into it would be in the way, in one way, shape or form.

Anyone tried this? And if so, where did you mount it? And, are you happy with the results thus far?

thanks
SnowMower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Where are you mounting the lights that you want to plug in? Why use a cigarette lighter adapter? Are you going to put a lighter in it when not in use? If not, it will only get water and dirt inside and cause problems. If you do try to keep a lighter in it, the vibrations will probably knock it out anyway.

Why not just use a male and female electrical connector under the hood out of the way that you could plug the lights into? Or even one like a trailer connection that has a cover when not in use.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I was thinking of using one of the marine type with the cover to prevent dust and water build up.

<img src="http://www.thechandleryonline.com/assets/product_images/223_A11227.jpg">

But I suppose there are many different ways to plug things in. But the light I have has a lighter adapter with an on/off switch on it, so it would very convenient.

thanks

SnowMower


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Snowmower

I added a cigarette lighter to my 1963 Bolens 600 so I could plug in my tow behind yard sprayer which has a small 12 volt pump. I mounted it near the middle of my dash so that I could pass the wire under the seat and have the wire kept up and out of the way by passing between the seat springs. 

I never tried it but I was considering adding a cigarette lighter to my other tractor to add a solar charger that would keep the battery charged since I don't use it very often and I park it quite a distance from the house.

Andy


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

The trailer connecters work great. You can get a two wire connector and it can only be plugged together one way so the wires don't get crossed. The connector is small and could be left out of the way someplace. Maybe under the hood.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Well, I found a spot to mount the cigarette lighter adapter without it being in the way. I drilled a couple small holes in the battery hold down bracket (plastic thingy) and it sits just above the battery. Nice and out of the way, yet easy to snake any wires in and around.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam162.jpg">

SnowMower


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

To be that close to the battery, you could have just removed the male end and crimped on a terminal and mounted it direttly to the battery terminals. Would been a better connection without the possibilty of vibrations causing sparking near the battery gasses.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I a bracket to which I added a typical trailer connector to. You can find them with 2, 3 4 or more contacts.......I wne t with the two contact setup as they are cheaper, and smaller and you really only need two conductors anyhow. I had thought long and hard about drilling my cowls and panels and said nope no way...This way my bracket is out of sight and out of the way, and any wires that I attach by way of the male plug is easily run out from under the hood. I also have a short adapter made up that has a female section of a cigarette lighter on one end and a trailer connector on the other, for those odds and ends like cell phone power cord, Sony walkman adapter etc that utilize a cigarette lighter type connection........


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *To be that close to the battery, you could have just removed the male end and crimped on a terminal and mounted it direttly to the battery terminals. Would been a better connection without the possibilty of vibrations causing sparking near the battery gasses. *


I am an man living on the edge. Everyday is an adventure with SnowMower.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *I am an man living on the edge. Everyday is an adventure with SnowMower.
> *


I wouldn't be expecting a mushroom cloud , but an exploded battery leaves quite a mess behind, even a small one like these.


----------

